# Help finding kurtka?



## Jackal (Aug 5, 2003)

Does anyone know of any places/sites where I might be able to purchase a kurtka (sambo jacket)? I'm having a very difficult time locating one. 

Thanks!


-Jackal


----------



## Michelle (Aug 7, 2003)

Try here under the "Products" button:

http://www.somboworld.com

or here

http://www.clubkozak.com/products.htm

or here

http://www.rus-sambo.com/shop.html


Shopping.  Women are good at it.    

Michelle


----------



## Jackal (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks Michelle! 


-Jackal


----------

